# Green watery droppings



## jondove

This is from another forum, yesterday someone found a feral pigeon on the street, after dark in very bad weather, so they decided there was something wrong. They managed to catch him, took him home, warmed him up, then put him in a box. He seems to drink water on his own and from what I understand even picked some seeds thrown in front of him.

The people who found him are very worried about the color of his droppings and also about the fact that he sits in the box where he was put and doesn't try to escape. What disease could this be, and how to treat it?

Another thing, not sure if that is relevant, they said he always has his eyes wide open, is that normal?

Here are some pics.


----------



## Bella_F

Its good that he's still eating and drinking, but you're right, that is nasty enteritis and he needs help.

Can he be taken to Vet? If not, is there somewhere you can buy any medicine in Romania?

What he needs is an antibiotic (maybe two types) , a medicine for canker, something for coccidia, and a wormer. He needs to get onto an antibiotic quickly. Can you get an antibiotic called sulfa-3 or `sulfa trim' at pet stores there? Do pet stores stock any kind of antibiotic there?


----------



## Jaye

Or human-grade Amoxycillin, Penicillin, Augmentin, Cephalexin, Baytril (Cipro, Enroflax), or Ceclor will also do as a wide-net antibiotic.

I would agree w/ Bella, also treat for canker (with a different antibiotic; either Metronidazole, Spartrix, or Ronidazole).

Wormer...yeah,maybe...but I think the antibiotics are the immediate thing which should be given. The wormer can come in a few days later.

Also, tell them to keep him in a very warm room.

Johndove...you seem very knowledgeable....can you direct the people where to get the antibiotics quickly ?


----------



## Bella_F

I totally agree Jaye, especially the bit about worming later, when they look like they are on the mend. I agree with the antibiotics you recommended too,I'm just not sure if they can be bought easily. I hope so, the little thing really needs an antibiotic ASAP.


----------



## jondove

Thank you for your replies! Like I said I was trying to help someone who doesn't speak English and had posted this in another forum but didn't seem to get any replies there.

In the meantime someone told them this looks like eimeriosis and advised biseptol (sulfamethoxazole & trimethoprim). They started the treatment and it seems it's working - droppings already look a little better.


----------



## Bella_F

That's excellent, thanks for the update. I use that antibiotic a lot for enteritis and it works most of the time. I usually treat for canker and worms when the bird is well on the mend, but just as precautions.


----------



## Tish

Hello everyone, Need your help/expert advice.
I feed close to 40 pigeons everyday. Rescued a baby pigeon 2 months back. She is still with me (I'll dwell on her story sometime later).
Recently a pigeon died 5 minutes after I figured he/she could be ill and took her/him in. And today I noticed loose green droppings in heavy amount near the water bool. It doesn't look normal.

My challenge:
1. How to figure out which one is ill because these pigeons only come to eat in my balcony
2. If I give the recommended medicine in the common water bowl, how will it impact the others
3. Sometime back, in a similar case, I had mixed very small quantity of Tetracycline in their bowl. However by evening I realized the water had turned red. This happened twice

Unsure what to do


----------



## Jay3

Tish said:


> Hello everyone, Need your help/expert advice.
> I feed close to 40 pigeons everyday. Rescued a baby pigeon 2 months back. She is still with me (I'll dwell on her story sometime later).
> Recently a pigeon died 5 minutes after I figured he/she could be ill and took her/him in. And today I noticed loose green droppings in heavy amount near the water bool. It doesn't look normal.
> 
> My challenge:
> 1. How to figure out which one is ill because these pigeons only come to eat in my balcony
> 2. If I give the recommended medicine in the common water bowl, how will it impact the others
> 3. Sometime back, in a similar case, I had mixed very small quantity of Tetracycline in their bowl. However by evening I realized the water had turned red. This happened twice
> 
> Unsure what to do


Hi Tish, this is an old thread. You would do better starting a new one for your topic. I'll PM you on how to do that. But in the mean time, you can't treat the bird unless you can figure out which one it is and catch the bird. Putting something in the drinking water won't work, as they drink in many places, and won't get enough of the med, and probably won't drink it anyway with meds in the water. Also, no reason to be giving meds to other birds who don't need them. They just mess up their gut bacteria for nothing. Check your PMs


----------



## FLIGHT 901

Tish said:


> Hello everyone, Need your help/expert advice.
> I feed close to 40 pigeons everyday. Rescued a baby pigeon 2 months back. She is still with me (I'll dwell on her story sometime later).
> Recently a pigeon died 5 minutes after I figured he/she could be ill and took her/him in. And today I noticed loose green droppings in heavy amount near the water bool. It doesn't look normal.
> 
> My challenge:
> 1. How to figure out which one is ill because these pigeons only come to eat in my balcony
> 2. If I give the recommended medicine in the common water bowl, how will it impact the others
> 3. Sometime back, in a similar case, I had mixed very small quantity of Tetracycline in their bowl. However by evening I realized the water had turned red. This happened twice
> 
> Unsure what to do


There are many natural, holistic remedies on the market that are good for gut infections. I know many of the members will run off a list of antibiotics to shove down the gullets, that is not always a good thing. For a start, it weakens the immune system, long-term, it will have no effect on any future disease.

You can put the remedies into a drinking bowl and it will not have any ill effect on the birds. Some birds drink after a meal, I know many of those I feed make straight for the water trap, those that don't will probably do so eventually.

It's a labour-of-love feeding ferals especially the urban type that live in nooks and crannies on social housing estates, tower blocks, railway bridges and behind shop facades. They are quite squalid conditions to live in and are breeding grounds for parasites and bacteria.

I note that you feed from your balcony, lucky you. I have to travel to feed my flock and go rescuing some miles away where I know pigeons tend to fail. Someone claims they do all their rescuing from their garden, which I guess must have its own post code then. Apparently, babies fall from the palm tree! Palm tree, I ask you. What posh pigeons they are.


----------



## Jay3

Giving meds that way is senseless, as anyone who knows anything about drugs would understand and advise. The feral pigeons drink in many different places. Many don't even drink in the same area where they eat. And because of the drug in the water, they may not drink it at all. Some people just seem to think they know all there is to know, and therefore never learn from others. Because they will drink in different places, they will never get enough of the drug to cure anything. In fact, as most people know, because they will not get enough of the drug, they will in fact be under-dosed. Under-dosing will cause the bacteria to build a resistance to the drug. Much as it will when you are taking an antibiotic and stop taking it before you are supposed to. The bacteria can then return, and much stronger and harder to treat, because you have now made them stronger by under-dosing. If you like, you can look up bacteria and the effects of under-dosing. I'm sure if you google it, many articles will come up.


----------

